# Greetings from Fethiye Turkey



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We've been in Turkey for almost a month and the weather has been great.

Took this pic at lunch time today on the harbour at Fethiye.










We;ve not missed the van at all.

Safe travelling to all you snowbirde, anybody visiting Turkey this winter please get in touch. We fly home on the 28th April.

Best wishes.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My Goodness Don, you do look well- even better than your avatar photo.

Enjoy your stay and I hope the sun continues to shine.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Greetings Don

We really did try to migrate there this winter but for various reasons it's South Africa again.

Soak up those rays and get stuck into that gardening 

Christmas in the sun - that's the way to do it.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Looking well Don. Nice to see the that you are enjoying the local "lubrication". Hope Maureen is well.

Nick and Bill.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

I am so envious!
Enjoy the winter sun. Greetings to both of you from Bled, Slovenia.
Cilka and joco


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You make me envious with the photo Don. Enjoy! Can I ask a couple of questions?

Is the advantage that the exchange rate suggests apparent? Also is there increased social tension as a result of the political turmoil or not?
Are there lots of Syrian refugees?

Dick


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dick,

Cost of living here is about half of the UK. We find it cheaper to eat out. Fuel is more expensive than the UK about £1.60 per litre.

There are no social tension outside Istanbul and even there it has been quiet for some time now. 

This area is well away from the Syrian border and I've never seen any refugees here. 

Don


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, very envious Don.
I seem to be tied to lawns and funerals at the moment......... Enjoy.

Ray.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

What a lovely shot, brings back memories !

We are intrigued - did you fly this year, do you have a vehicle there, or travel by dolmus, or what?

Still unsure of our winter destination this year . . .

Kind regards to you both!

Helen and DAvid


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks great Don,shame about the beer,it's carp.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not too sure about you drinking fishy beer but it is great to see your mugshot again.

Truth is I am green with envy at the sunshine. Every time we fly over Turkey, it seems to be deep beneath a carpet of snow.

Alan


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

hmh said:


> What a lovely shot, brings back memories !
> 
> We are intrigued - did you fly this year, do you have a vehicle there, or travel by dolmus, or what?
> 
> ...


We flew out and had a hire car, living in the Kaya valley a car is essential.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

You're looking fit and well, must be all that sunshine.

Wet and windy here all weekend so I've been doing some decorating - its warmer inside. 

You're in the right place. 


P&J


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don 

Hello, thanks for posting - I am personally very pleased that we have not lost you as a MHF Member and contributor.

You look very relaxed and well - maybe result of not having that long drive. I am glad you are enjoying your winter there.

Basia's sister and her man have now moved into the house they have had built near Oren. They are still waiting for a 'phone line, but in usual Turkish style, they have found a contact who has promised the necessary two poles and line will be installed next week - watching this space. 

You say cost of living is lower, but we are hearing that booze has gone up considerably - any comment?

Carry-on enjoying.

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

I don't drink often but have beer now and again. The price of a beer is about 7-8 lita slightly up on last year. The exchange rate (3.24 lira to the £) is very good. We don't eat large meals but can have an evening meal with a drink for about £15.

Don


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are looking so well Don  

good luck to you, a wise decision to give up Motorhoming

it will come to us all

enjoy the sunshine

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don_Madge said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> I don't drink often but have beer now and again. The price of a beer is about 7-8 lita slightly up on last year. The exchange rate (3.24 lira to the £) is very good. We don't eat large meals but can have an evening meal with a drink for about £15.
> 
> Don


Don

Interesting on prices, which you are obviously comparing with UK.

But here in Poland 2 quid for a beer would be considered extortionate.

No wonder Basia's Polish sister is complaining.

But as you say, you do not drink much so it does not matter.

It has just turned to winter here, so enjoy your sun Don. We are escaping in January - to Andorra(via Manchester) for ? ....the snow!

Then again in March to revisit a rental cottage in La Palma(Canaries)

If we do not communicate befor, have a Happy Christmas!

Geoff


----------

